# Oonoki vs Killer Bee



## Luftwaffles (Sep 13, 2013)

Location: Kumo Beach
Distance: 40 meters
Knowledge: Manga
Mindset: IC
Restrictions: None

Who wins?


----------



## UchihaX28 (Sep 13, 2013)

This is tough.

 Onoki is an aerial opponent who can summon massive Jintons. Whether or not he can summon them instantly, I don't know, but I'm going to assume he can't because he only used a Small one quickly against Sasuke's Susanoo.

 Using that, Killer Bee could win, but he'd need Hachibi because of it's god-like stamina and durability (being able to fight V2 Jinchuurikis and then the Juubi) is really impressive.

  Either can win high difficulty.


----------



## Xeros (Sep 13, 2013)

Onoki wins, why? The elder one always wins.


----------



## Turrin (Sep 13, 2013)

Onoki imo is underestimated considerably on the forms and I actually think he would destroy B so long as his back doesn't go out. 

Onoki's flight will protect him from Killer B's CQC moves and pretty much force Killer B into Full Hachibi form as that is his only form with attacks that can prove effective enough against an opponent that has Onoki's flight speed. The problem is that Onoki will be able to easily use his weight alteration and turning to stone technique on Hachibi slowing, B down to pretty much a snails pace or making Hachibi so light Onoki can punch him around like it's nothing. Bijuu Bombs can be deflected with Jinton and actually the Jinton Lazer Beam Onoki used against Madara could be used to destroy multiple Bijuu Bombs. To me it's really only a matter of time until Onoki gets behind Hachibi and blows him to smithereens with Jinton. 

Hachimaki is probably the most dangerous move B can use against Onoki, but I believe Onoki could avoid it by using Doton to escape underground or Earth Shifting core to lower himself beneath the wind. 

Onoki wins based on B's current feats, unless like I said Onoki's back goes out, but with that said Onoki w/o old age handicaps is really overpowered imo and few could beat him, so it's nothing for B to be ashamed of.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Sep 14, 2013)

^ Wow, have I really not been paying attention to Onoki's feats?


----------



## Rocky (Sep 14, 2013)

Actually, Bee can stay in Base and likely win the fight by attrition. Samehada trolls Ninjutsu-dependent Shinobi _hard._ Maybe I overrate the sword, but I don't find it likely to have any problems gobbling up Onoki's Dust Release techniques, or any that Bee fails to dodge at least.

From there, it doesn't really matter what Onoki does. He has no ways around Bee's defense from afar, and drawing close against the giant black brawler is basically equivalent to death. Bee trashed the likes of Sharingan Sasuke hand to hand, so Onoki isn't going to touch him, period. Also, since V2 can be activated on a whim for quick Lariats (i.e vs. Nagato), coming close could result in a surprise, Hachibi-powered speedblitz, and the concentrated force of Bee's Ox-Skull Lariat would practically vaporize Onoki on impact.


----------



## Turrin (Sep 14, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Actually, Bee can stay in Base and likely win the fight by attrition. Samehada trolls Ninjutsu-dependent Shinobi _hard._ Maybe I overrate the sword, but I don't find it likely to have any problems gobbling up Onoki's Dust Release techniques, or any that Bee fails to dodge at least.


I kind of doubt Samehada will be able to absorb Jinton, since it struggled with absorbing Katon Release techniques and Jinton is an elemental fusion of Katon + 2 other elements at the highest level. 



> From there, it doesn't really matter what Onoki does. He has no ways around Bee's defense from afar, and drawing close against the giant black brawler is basically equivalent to death. Bee trashed the likes of Sharingan Sasuke hand to hand, so Onoki isn't going to touch him, period. Also, since V2 can be activated on a whim for quick Lariats (i.e vs. Nagato), coming close could result in a surprise, Hachibi-powered speedblitz, and the concentrated force of Bee's Ox-Skull Lariat would practically vaporize Onoki on impact.


Onoki would weigh B down making him move too slowly to avoid his attacks it's really that simple

No way is Base B beating Onoki.


----------



## ueharakk (Sep 14, 2013)

I think oonoki can take bee until the later goes full beast mode.

Bee in base is pretty much all CQC, and although fast, he isn't as fast as his older brother.  In V1 and 2 it's the same thing and he usually relies on super strength to just muscle through his opponents.  This won't work on oonoki because not only can the guy fly which means bee has to cross a distance in a straight line in order to get to him, but jinton would outright kill bee even if he's cloaked in V1 or 2.  Samehada also isn't blocking or absorbing jinton based on the time it takes the sword to actually absorb the technique and the damage it sustains before it does so.

Full bijuumode is a different story though as he now has the ranged techniques to take oonoki out without having to get anywhere near the guy and his sheer size and durability would allow him to survive jinton for some time (he withstood a direct hit from a bijuudama).  Oonoki won't be able to dodge a wavedama, nor will his jinton be able to overpower the technique.

So with manga knowledge, bee should take this as his brother supposedly knows all about oonoki.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 14, 2013)

Turrin said:


> I kind of doubt Samehada will be able to absorb Jinton, since it struggled with absorbing Katon Release techniques and Jinton is an elemental fusion of Katon + 2 other elements at the highest level.



Samehada didn't struggle in absorbing anything. It suffered mild discomfort from the heat of Itachi's fireball Jutsu. 

Last time I checked, Jinton didn't emit excessive heat. 



> Onoki would weigh B down making him move too slowly to avoid his attacks it's really that simple
> 
> No way is Base B beating Onoki.



Yeah, Onoki has to touch Bee for that to happen. That is something 3-Tome Sasuke failed to do with a blade. Onoki would get turned into a pin cushion when he flew in to attempt his Jutsu.

Base Bee forces Onoki to come close, and finishes it with the Hachibi in V2.


----------



## trance (Sep 14, 2013)

Bee is intelligent enough to dodge Onōki's normal Jinton and is easily fast enough. That being said, he doesn't have a way to attack Onōki in the air while he's in base besides throwing his Raiton-infused swords at him which Onōki should be able to dodge. 

So, he'll go full bijū mode which, while granting him massive firepower, range and stamina, makes him a _much_ larger and slower target for Onōki's massive Jinton. Onōki can also take advantage and make him even slower with his Doton.

If Bee can land a bijūdama, he wins. If Onōki can land a massive Jinton, he wins. Either way, it'll likeły be high difficulty. I'm leaning towards Bee.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 14, 2013)

Mr. E Man said:


> That being said, he doesn't have a way to attack Onōki in the air while he's in base besides throwing his Raiton-infused swords at him which Onōki should be able to dodge.



Funny enough, Bee would've killed 3-Tome Sharingan Fuu - who's perfectly capable of flight - with his Ration Blade, had it not been for the Shared Vision of the Rinnegan.


----------



## kaminogan (Sep 14, 2013)

Turrin said:


> I kind of doubt Samehada will be able to absorb Jinton, since it struggled with absorbing Katon Release techniques and Jinton is an elemental fusion of Katon + 2 other elements at the highest level.
> 
> 
> Onoki would weigh B down making him move too slowly to avoid his attacks it's really that simple
> ...




dosent ohnoki need to touch B and then say the jutsu?  thats near suicidal dangerous.

ohnoki can win with flight plus jinton laser.

if B uses a V2 cloak however , he might be able to grab ohnoki and beat him up hulk style
problem is that isnt his style, are they bloodlusted?

going full biju is the worst thing B could do, a large target makes for easy hits and if  a jinton beam hits B in the chest he is screwd.

EDIT: re read the the OP they are IC so no hulk beat downs.


----------



## SesshomaruX2 (Sep 14, 2013)

Comes down to which jutsu gets off first, Bijuudama or Jinton IMO. Onoki flight can make it so that he avoids most CQC attempts made by B while on the other hand B should have the speed to dodge Onoki's Jinton attacks(unless he uses rotates it like he did against the flower world). Killer B in Bijuu Mode has the fire power via Bijuudama to take out Onoki but Full Bijuu Mode makes B a big target for Jinton. So which ever is faster to fire off, that shall determine the winner IMO.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 14, 2013)

They are two Onoki's...

IC, old & senile. 
Then there's motherfucking STONE WILL Onoki.

IC Onoki would struggle with Bee.
He needs to be Stone willed to win.


----------



## trance (Sep 14, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Funny enough, Bee would've killed 3-Tome Sharingan Fuu - who's perfectly capable of flight - with his Ration Blade, had it not been for the Shared Vision of the Rinnegan.



Didn't she have her back turned?


----------



## iJutsu (Sep 14, 2013)

Bee goes 8 tails. Does the forest destroying attack. The sheer force/wind of the attack blows Oonoki away and he won't be able to aim jinton properly. Oonoki will be too injured to do anything afterwards. Bee sacrifices a couple tentacles, but he wins.

Oonoki isn't god tier, otherwise there would only be 1 country. Especially with 2 long (known) generations of jinton users already.


----------



## J★J♥ (Sep 14, 2013)

Onoki oneshots. Bee cant block or avoid Jintom blast he gets oneshotted.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Sep 14, 2013)

Bee should take it. He can easily create distance with ink clones, and Jinton is virtually useless against Samehada. 

From afar, TBB stream blasts and tentacle stretches will surely pink-mist Onoki. He dodged laserdama, which is faster than Jinton. 

From up close, lariats, 7 raiton sword style, Samehada swipes, tentacle grabs and whirlwind own Onoki.

This, assuming Bee or Gyuki know about Jinton, though it's doubtful a man of his connections and powerscale wouldn't. Onoki is pretty famous for his 3-element technique.


----------



## ShadowReaper (Sep 14, 2013)

I would give it to Bee. He can always use his full Bijuu release or "Hachibi Mode" and he will handily win this fight.


----------



## Turrin (Sep 14, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Samehada didn't struggle in absorbing anything. It suffered mild discomfort from the heat of Itachi's fireball Jutsu.
> 
> Last time I checked, Jinton didn't emit excessive heat.


It struggled with absorbing the Katon, which is why B blocked the second Katon with his hand instead of using Samehada the second time. 

I would think Jinton releases heat.



> Yeah, Onoki has to touch Bee for that to happen. That is something 3-Tome Sasuke failed to do with a blade. Onoki would get turned into a pin cushion when he flew in to attempt his Jutsu.
> 
> Base Bee forces Onoki to come close, and finishes it with the Hachibi in V2.[


No Onoki only has to touch the ground and than he can make anything touching the ground change in weight.


----------



## Csdabest (Sep 14, 2013)

With Distance. Oonoki has the upper hand. Base Bee is pure CQC and that is not going to do much against a fast Aerial opponent. Leaping in the air w/ Chakra shroud isnt going to do much. Oonoki Keeps distance and he vaporizes Killer Bee. Did peopel miss what was happening to the landscape with Muu vs Oonoki


----------



## Rocky (Sep 14, 2013)

Turrin said:


> It struggled with absorbing the Katon, which is why B blocked the second Katon with his hand instead of using Samehada the second time.
> 
> I would think Jinton releases heat.



Bee blocked the second Katon because this time it was flaming Shuriken, not just Chakra.

And Jinton was never noted as being hot at all. Technically, lighting is hotter than the surface of the sun, yet Samehada had no quarrels absorbing Ration.




> No Onoki only has to touch the ground and than he can make anything touching the ground change in weight.



Since when? Where was this against Madara, or the Second Mizukage? Why did get on Ei's shoulders to manipulate his weight?

Also, the moment Onoki comes within jumping range of Bee, it's over. Not even Kisame, a close quarters specialist, could react to Bee's V2 form.


----------



## Master Sephiroth (Sep 14, 2013)

Oonoki wins. Jinton will vaporize Samehada and Bee alike. And Jinton will fire much faster than a Bijudama.


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Sep 14, 2013)

Can Samehada absorb Ninjutsu?

So far Samehada has absorbed: Naruto's KN0 chakra, Bee's Bijuu cloak and Raiton chakra , which aren't Ninjutsu at all. Conversely, it only slices Itachi's fireball to half but not absorbing, feats which Itachi's arm did so against CS2 Fire Dragon lol. No way Samehada can absorb Jinton if a C-rank Fireball hurts it.


----------



## Turrin (Sep 14, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Bee blocked the second Katon because this time it was flaming Shuriken, not just Chakra.


Why do Shuriken matter? We've seen Samehada block being stabbed by V1 B's sword before no problem. 



> And Jinton was never noted as being hot at all. .


It's part Katon Release.



> Technically, lighting is hotter than the surface of the sun, yet Samehada had no quarrels absorbing Ration


Silly Rocky Kishi doesn't know science 



> Since when? Where was this against Madara, or the Second Mizukage?


When he made Turtle island and everything on it lighter by just touching it. 



> Why did get on Ei's shoulders to manipulate his weight?


Probably so he could change A's weight at a moments notice, thus allowing them to pull of their combo. Otherwise if he was to touch the ground and channel his ability to A that way it would have probably taken longer and not allowed for the split second switches in weight Onoki was doing to perform the combo with A.



> Also, the moment Onoki comes within jumping range of Bee, it's over. Not even Kisame, a close quarters specialist, could react to Bee's V2 form.


V2 B didn't jump at Kisame. Jumping Speed is different than B's on the ground movement speed. Also Onoki in the air is most likely fast than Kisame anyway, especially if Onoki lightens his body to further increase his speed.


----------



## Luftwaffles (Sep 14, 2013)

Jak N Blak said:


> They are two Onoki's...
> 
> IC, old & senile.
> Then there's motherfucking STONE WILL Onoki.
> ...


Old & senile Onoki and Stone-willed Onoki are the same. The latter became the former and then recuperated his Will of Stone in his fight v. Madara.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 14, 2013)

Turrin said:


> Why do Shuriken matter? We've seen Samehada block being stabbed by V1 B's sword before no problem.



Maybe Bee didn't want Samehada to have to take Shuriken, or the partial transformation was quicker and more convenient at the time. 

There's too many possibilities for you to try and pin it on one reason.



> It's part Katon Release.



That doesn't mean it emits heat. Obito's 4-way nature-fused black matter doesn't give off any characteristics of the elements used to make it.



> Silly Rocky Kishi doesn't know science



That's not a counter-argument, unless you're telling me Kishi definitely doesn't know lighting is hot.



> When he made Turtle island and everything on it lighter by just touching it.



....Including Turtle Island. 

It's not like he touched Turtle Island and was able to manipulate the weight of specific individuals without altering the weight of the turtle itself. 

Unless Onoki plans on changing the weight of the earth as well, then he cannot touch the ground and expect to manipulate the wight of the people on it.



> Otherwise if he was to touch the ground and channel his ability to A that way it would have probably taken longer and not allowed for the split second switches in weight Onoki was doing to perform the combo with A.



How do you definitely know it would take longer?




> V2 B didn't jump at Kisame. Jumping Speed is different than B's on the ground movement speed. Also Onoki in the air is most likely fast than Kisame anyway, especially if Onoki lightens his body to further increase his speed.



The Body Flicker Jutsu can also be used to strike airborne targets. Body Flicker speed is the same regardless of if it's a jump or a run.

And Onoki in his old age is not reacting to a V2 powered Body Flicker from a Kumo elite physical demon.


----------



## Turrin (Sep 14, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Maybe Bee didn't want Samehada to have to take Shuriken, or the partial transformation was quicker and more convenient at the time.
> 
> .


B had Samehada in hand, there is no way he didn't have time to use Samehada there:
here. 

Samehada has never experienced pain from blocking weapons like swords or shuriken.



> There's too many possibilities for you to try and pin it on one reason.


Orcam's Razor -  B specifically apologizes for using Samehada to counter Itachi's initial Katon Release:

B, "Ah? it was too much hot?\\ sorry I was careless\\"

The simplest explanation is therefore that B did not want to make the same mistake again, which is why he did not use Samehada to defend Itachi's Katon Release a second time. 

The other possibilities are reaching too far or just plain don't make sense, when we have such an obvious and simplistic reason right in-front of us.



> That doesn't mean it emits heat. Obito's 4-way nature-fused black matter doesn't give off any characteristics of the elements used to make it.


Obito's Black Element does have similar properties that's the whole reason Hiruzen was able to make that assessment. 

However the point is if Kishi is focusing on Samehada having issues coming into contact with Katon Release Jutsu, I would think that Samehada would probably have even more severe issues coming into contact with the more evolved Kekkai Touta made up of Katon Release + 2 other elements; Jinton. This is further supported by the fact that if Samehada has issues coming into contact with an element due to it being hot, I think it's obvious that coming into contact with an element that atomizes whatever it touches would create even more severe issues for Samehada.

Finally because Jinton is a Kekkai Touta made up partially of Katon Release, that means Onoki can indeed use Katon Release himself, so if all else fails Onoki's elemental Jutsu will still have a way to prove effective against B despite Samehada.



> That's not a counter-argument, unless you're telling me Kishi definitely doesn't know lighting is hot.


I'm telling you 2 things

1. Kishi defies the laws of science all the time
2. Raiton is not real lighting, it's chakra altered to take on some of the properties of lighting, seemingly heat is not one of them or if it is Katon Release Jutsu are much hoter.



> ....Including Turtle Island.
> 
> It's not like he touched Turtle Island and was able to manipulate the weight of specific individuals without altering the weight of the turtle itself.
> 
> Unless Onoki plans on changing the weight of the earth as well, then he cannot touch the ground and expect to manipulate the wight of the people on it.


What!? The ground is not 1 object, that is the earth. When Onoki touches the ground he is touching the dirt, stones, sand, etc... So yes he may need to make all the dirt particles between the point he touches and the shinobi in question lighter/heavier, but that's it, he doesn't have to effect the entire planet. 



> How do you definitely know it would take longer?


Because Onoki did not make the meteor instantly light weight. Plus it obviously would take a bit more time for a technique to spread out over a larger area than it does a smaller area



> The Body Flicker Jutsu can also be used to strike airborne targets. Body Flicker speed is the same regardless of if it's a jump or a run.


Shunshin does not give someone flying ability or the ability to run on air. All Shunshin is, is vitalizing ones body with chakra allowing that person to move faster for a brief period of time. So B couldn't use Shunshin to fly up to Onoki's position.



> And Onoki in his old age is not reacting to a V2 powered Body Flicker from a Kumo elite physical demon.


And V2 B isn't able to body-flicker fly, so this is pointless. 

Also I'd like to point out that Kisame did react to V2 B, it's just that V2 B's lariate muscled through Samehada and hit Kisame anyway.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Sep 14, 2013)

at Onoki not being able to react to V2 Killer Bee when he was perfectly timing his Weighted-Boulder Technique in conjunction with lightened Ei's maximum-level speed - who, if I would remind you, was capable of blitzing the likes of Madara.

'Old age' is far too feeble a counter-argument  against that feat.


----------



## kaminogan (Sep 14, 2013)

Legendary Itachi said:


> Can Samehada absorb Ninjutsu?
> 
> So far Samehada has absorbed: Naruto's KN0 chakra, Bee's Bijuu cloak and Raiton chakra , which aren't Ninjutsu at all. Conversely, it only slices Itachi's fireball to half but not absorbing, feats which Itachi's arm did so against CS2 Fire Dragon lol. No way Samehada can absorb Jinton if a C-rank Fireball hurts it.



ninjutsu is basicaly chakra thats been morphed into an element so samehada should be able to absorb ninjutsu, at least the energy based ones.


----------



## ueharakk (Sep 14, 2013)

Turrin said:


> Why do Shuriken matter? We've seen Samehada block being stabbed by V1 B's sword before no problem.



actually samehada was never stabbed by V1 B's sword, the exact opposite happened.

Samehada dodged V1 Bee's sword stab.  It did however block Base Bee's sword thrust though it did get a pretty big dent in it.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 14, 2013)

Turrin said:


> B had Samehada in hand, there is no way he didn't have time to use Samehada there:
> *minato saved them via shunshin.*



Itachi had just dodged Bee's swing; in order to block those Shuriken with Samehada, he would have to completely overcome his previous momentum to get the blade in a position to guard - all in the time it takes for Itachi to throw Shuriken. 




> The other possibilities are reaching too far or just plain don't make sense, when we have such an obvious and simplistic reason right in-front of us.



They do make sense. What you're saying is also possible, but not definite. Maybe he _was _being courteous to Samehada, but that doesn't mean Samehada would have had problems absorbing it.



> Obito's Black Element does have similar properties that's the whole reason Hiruzen was able to make that assessment.



Oh really? List the 4 elements it's derived from, and tell me how each of their characteristics come out in the black matter.



> However the point is if Kishi is focusing on Samehada having issues coming into contact with Katon Release Jutsu, I would think that Samehada would probably have even more severe issues coming into contact with the more evolved Kekkai Touta made up of Katon Release + 2 other elements; Jinton.



This assumes Jinton releases the same amount of _heat_ as Itachi's Gōkakyū, as that's the only thing that slightly bothered Samehada. Also note that Samehada still absorbed the Katon, so....



> Finally because Jinton is a Kekkai Touta made up partially of Katon Release, that means Onoki can indeed use Katon Release himself, so if all else fails Onoki's elemental Jutsu will still have a way to prove effective against B despite Samehada.



Bee can dodge Onoki's featless Katon Ninjutsu.



> I'm telling you 2 things
> 
> 1. Kishi defies the laws of science all the time
> 2. Raiton is not real lighting, it's chakra altered to take on some of the properties of lighting, seemingly heat is not one of them or if it is Katon Release Jutsu are much hoter.



1. That's rich.
2. When Shinobi cloak their weapons or hand in lighting, they gain the ability to slice through objects like butter.....so yes, yes Ration is hot. 



> What!? The ground is not 1 object, that is the earth. When Onoki touches the ground he is touching the dirt, stones, sand, etc... So yes he may need to make all the dirt particles between the point he touches and the shinobi in question lighter/heavier, but that's it, he doesn't have to effect the entire planet.



"Kishimoto doesn't know science!!!"

Seriously, you have yet to prove that Onoki can change the weight of Bee by touching the ground without changing the weight of the ground as well. 



> Because Onoki did not make the meteor instantly light weight. Plus it obviously would take a bit more time for a technique to spread out over a larger area than it does a smaller area



Onoki changed the weight of turtle island and everyone on it at the same time. It didn't take longer for people farther from Onoki. 



> Shunshin does not give someone flying ability or the ability to run on air.



Ei attacked Madara with Shunshin while he was airborne, having jumped off a pillar to dodge Mei's attack.

Minato also got above Kurama's head with a Shunshin, summoning Bunta on top of it.

That proves Shunshin can be used to attack people in the air.



> Also I'd like to point out that Kisame did react to V2 B, it's just that V2 B's lariate muscled through Samehada and hit Kisame anyway.



I saw Bee hit cleany with no evidence that Kisame reacted, and Kisame is not Onoki.

I hope you don't plan on making a case that Onoki can indeed react to V2 Bee.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 14, 2013)

ATastyMuffin said:


> at Onoki not being able to react to V2 Killer Bee when he was perfectly timing his Weighted-Boulder Technique in conjunction with lightened Ei's maximum-level speed - who, if I would remind you, was capable of blitzing the likes of Madara.
> 
> 'Old age' is far too feeble a counter-argument  against that feat.



?

This doesn't mean Onoki can react to Ei.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 14, 2013)

Once Bee uses V1 speed, Jinton will not tag him at any point.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Sep 14, 2013)

Rocky said:


> ?
> 
> This doesn't mean Onoki can react to Ei.



Onoki was positioned atop the Fourth Raikage, the entire time while they were flying around at varying velocities.

Meaning, Onoki for some periods of time must have been moving at the same level of speed as maximum-level lightened Ei. Meaning, at an exact point of time, Onoki must have had the reactions fast enough to instantaneously increase the Raikage's weight exponentially so he could strike Muu with incredible force here, lighten him once more so he could travel around Madara without the latter noticing, and finally increase it a final time to break apart Susano'o.

If you believe Onoki could accomplish that without being reflexively fast enough to keep up with* at the very least* Ei's top-level speed (that is to say, without the Ultralight-Weight Rock Technique in play, I have nothing to say to you.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 14, 2013)

ATastyMuffin said:


> If you believe Onoki could accomplish that without being reflexively fast enough to keep up with* at the very least* Ei's top-level speed (that is to say, without the Ultralight-Weight Rock Technique in play, I have nothing to say to you.



As soon as Ei hit Muu, Onoki was preparing to activate the technique again to strike Madara. Onoki was already touching Ei, and just had to activate and deactivate the Jutsu whenever Ei went to throw a punch.

Reacting to Ei's speed is much, much different.

What does Onoki do in _this _situation, or _this_, or _this_?

I hope you don't believe that Onoki has comparable movement, reaction, or Jutsu execution speed to Sasuke, Naruto, and Minato.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Sep 14, 2013)

^ Yeah, Onoki can't keep up with Ei unless you want to say Onoki is somehow the fastest Kage which makes no sense to the legitimate hype given to Ei.


----------



## Master Sephiroth (Sep 14, 2013)

Rocky said:


> As soon as Ei hit Muu, Onoki was preparing to activate the technique again to strike Madara. Onoki was already touching Ei, and just had to activate and deactivate the Jutsu whenever Ei went to throw a punch.
> 
> Reacting to Ei's speed is much, much different.
> 
> ...



I know I'm butting in mid-argument, but to be fair, A did state that only Naruto and Minato have been able to avoid that full speed punch. So even if Oonoki can't, it's not like Bee can either.


----------



## kaminogan (Sep 14, 2013)

raioton is caused by vibrating chakra, and since vibrations = heat its safe to say that raiton IS hot

im not sure how hot raiton is thou.


----------



## Luftwaffles (Sep 30, 2013)

*Poll is locked.

Kirabi wins!*


----------



## johnsuwey (Oct 1, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Actually, Bee can stay in Base and likely win the fight by attrition. Samehada trolls Ninjutsu-dependent Shinobi _hard._ Maybe I overrate the sword, but I don't find it likely to have any problems gobbling up Onoki's Dust Release techniques, or any that Bee fails to dodge at least.
> 
> From there, it doesn't really matter what Onoki does. He has no ways around Bee's defense from afar, and drawing close against the giant black brawler is basically equivalent to death. Bee trashed the likes of Sharingan Sasuke hand to hand, so Onoki isn't going to touch him, period. Also, since V2 can be activated on a whim for quick Lariats (i.e vs. Nagato), coming close could result in a surprise, Hachibi-powered speedblitz, and the concentrated force of Bee's Ox-Skull Lariat would practically vaporize Onoki on impact.



This.

Oonoki can't win.  Bee will dodge the lasers, and Oonoki will be out of chakra shortly after. 
GG!


----------



## Ghost (Oct 1, 2013)

Lol at Onoki getting into touch range of Bee without getting mutilated. 

Bee dodges or absorbs Onoki's Jintons and outlasts him.


----------



## Katou (Oct 1, 2013)

Kirabi Owns. .


----------



## Jagger (Oct 1, 2013)

You guys know it is unlikely for Jinton to absorb Jinton before it gets eradicated? Depending on the size of the last, it might cover Samehada and Bee as a whole. If Bee is stupid enough to try to absorb it, it's game over for him as Samehada hasn't been shown to absorb a jutsu on scales several times bigger. After all, he only sliced in half that Katon.


----------



## johnsuwey (Oct 5, 2013)

Jagger said:


> You guys know it is unlikely for Jinton to absorb Jinton before it gets eradicated? Depending on the size of the last, it might cover Samehada and Bee as a whole. If Bee is stupid enough to try to absorb it, it's game over for him as Samehada hasn't been shown to absorb a jutsu on scales several times bigger. After all, he only sliced in half that Katon.



That is silly!  We don't know that at all.  By the official rules of the sword it adsorbs chakra!


----------



## Bonly (Oct 5, 2013)

Depends if B can outrun Jinton until Onoki runs out of juice for Jinton.


----------



## Luftwaffles (Oct 6, 2013)

*Poll is closed!*

Oonoki wins


----------



## nmwn93 (Feb 11, 2014)

oonoki kind of owns here. from what I have seen of oonoki he can feint with the best starting out with clones and remember when oonoki was fighting edo deidara/ was about to jinton him to hell his aide stooped him saying he would evaporate turtle island... turtle island is WAY BIGGER that the 8 tails...also if he uses mobile core and sinks a full beast mode 8 tails in a deep crater its just target practice or have a CLONE use the weighted boulder jutsu or lightened boulder jutsu or when b is going to use the biju bomb use mobile core / totally knock him off his footing. distract him with some stone golems. I don't seeb ee winning and turing into a full beast is suicide. oonoki dosent need a mass jinton a laser one will  cit the 8 tails in half and all he needs to do is clap to start the jutsu and I think it could evaporate right through a biju bomb....


----------



## ARGUS (Feb 11, 2014)

This matchup entirely depends on who shoots their TBB or Jinton before 
the more the battle is prolonged the more its suitable for Killer Bee


----------



## asstonine (Feb 11, 2014)

xxHKCDxx said:


> This matchup entirely depends on who shoots their TBB or Jinton before
> the more the battle is prolonged the more its suitable for Killer Bee



Why would he stupidly risk TBB?  
He waits it out, and like you said, wins by default.


----------



## adeshina365 (Feb 11, 2014)

What speed feats does Jinton have for it to be wanked so much?


----------



## ARGUS (Feb 11, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> What speed feats does Jinton have for it to be wanked so much?



It's not the speed feats 
It's the massive AOE it covers that requires near FTG level speed to evade 
It's speed isn't slow either


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Feb 11, 2014)

Hachibi was hauling ass to not get vaped by that juubi laser beam while shooting TBB's. If he pulls a similar method in this match he can blow up onoki while maybe losing some tails.


----------



## Kai (Feb 11, 2014)

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BnVPbO7DCik[/Youtube]

Don't know why people focus on speed feats when that is not at all what makes Jinton deadly.


----------



## ARGUS (Feb 12, 2014)

Kai said:


> [Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BnVPbO7DCik[/Youtube]
> 
> Don't know why people focus on speed feats when that is not at all what makes Jinton deadly.



Too bad I can't give u a +rep for this


----------

